

Cameron Herold: Let's Raise Kids to be Entrepreneurs - krigath
http://www.ted.com/talks/cameron_herold_let_s_raise_kids_to_be_entrepreneurs.html

======
krigath
I've been thinking about this for a while.

One of my startup ideas are to get a number of recent graduates to start
private, for-profit schools for 12-18 year olds (or something). Initially,
rich parents would pay for their kids to go there, and kids with exceptional
entrepreneurial passion could get scholarships.

And, if students from these schools were shown to excel at creating valuable
businesses later, this project could be used as an example for other schools
elsewhere.

